# San Fran to San Dioego - Plane or Train?



## Mr Retro (Apr 18, 2006)

We'll be travelling from San Fran to San Diego during the summer. 

What would be the best train or airlines to do it with? All the flights I can find look very expensive and all the train routes look like I have to change 4/5 times. 

If anybody has any sites or suggestions I would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 18, 2006)

_It took me four days to hitch-hike...._


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 18, 2006)

We should get a Greyhound in honour but I'm not romantic enough ...


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 18, 2006)

I hired a car to do SF to LA, convertible along Highway 1, has to be done. Breathtaking scenery and stop when and where you like


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 18, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I hired a car to do SF to LA, convertible along Highway 1, has to be done. Breathtaking scenery and stop when and where you like



We're already going to drive from San Diego to Las Vegas and as it's well over 500 miles from San Fran to San Diego I don't want to spend another whole day driving. The holiday is only about 11 days long as it is.


----------



## JoMo1953 (Apr 18, 2006)

Southwest Airlines is the biggest flying out of SF, but you should fly out of Oakland CA to SanDiego, or in the alternative fly out of San Jose..the flights are cheaper than flying out of San Fran Airport.

If you book your flights early enough you can probably get a one way ticket for about $90.00, forget about the train...too expensive and it will take you over 10 hours!

The rental car and drive down the coast is really worth reconsidering, it's a lovely "day" trip and worth the scenery.  Don't forget that mass transit in the states is shit, so if you want to get around in SD you'll need a car anyway.

San Diego to Las Vegas is 390 miles....will take you just under 5 hours (although I've done it in 4 hours!) unless you travel on a Friday Night....don't drive to LV on a Friday night! or return on a Sunday....major traffic jams!

And if your passing through LA, I'll buy you a drink


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks very much JoMo


----------



## paolo (Apr 19, 2006)

You could also swap - fly to LV and drive down Highway 1. The latter is beautiful, the former very dull.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2006)

It's a beautiful drive through Monterey and south on 101. I've never taken a coastal road from LA to San Diego, only Interstate 5, so I can't comment on that.

Are you in a hurry? If not, why not take a milk run Greyhound, or the train? Then you at least get to see the countryside and the people.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 20, 2006)

Following your suggestions we are now cutting short our time in San Fran and San Diego by 2/3 days and taking the time to drive between the 2. Flying then from San Diego to Las Vegas. 

Makes much more sense. Thanks a lot for the suggestions folks.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Apr 20, 2006)

you should definately drive down Highway 1 I did last summer fantastic, best holiday I've evewr had.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2006)

fear-n-loathing said:
			
		

> you should definately drive down Highway 1 I did last summer fantastic, best holiday I've evewr had.



I'm planning on doing that in Sept/Oct this year. A Mustang convertible is only £170 for the week. So was thinking fly to SF an ddrive down to SD and fly home from there. Where did u stay,how much etc.?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 21, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I'm planning on doing that in Sept/Oct this year. A Mustang convertible is only £170 for the week. So was thinking fly to SF an ddrive down to SD and fly home from there. Where did u stay,how much etc.?



Exactly what we are now going to do at the end of August.   

Besides LA, does anybody have suggestions for the best places on the way down Highway 1 to stop off and stay a night?


----------



## Sid's Snake (Apr 21, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> What would be the best train or airlines to do it with? All the flights I can find look very expensive and all the train routes look like I have to change 4/5 times.



You know why?

Fucking Big Oil is why. 

They strangled the American Rail System at Birth

Big Oil  

grrr


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 21, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> I'm planning on doing that in Sept/Oct this year. A Mustang convertible is only £170 for the week. So was thinking fly to SF an ddrive down to SD and fly home from there. Where did u stay,how much etc.?



170 a week for a Mustang? Does that include your various insurances? I'd love to tank round in one of the old models - 1965, is it? best car ever.

* drools at prospect of California Roadtrip *


----------



## D (Apr 22, 2006)

Try Southwest, Jetblue, and ATA.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> 170 a week for a Mustang? Does that include your various insurances? I'd love to tank round in one of the old models - 1965, is it? best car ever.
> 
> * drools at prospect of California Roadtrip *



Yeah fully inclusive of CDW and taxes.


----------



## DMark (Apr 23, 2006)

Mr Retro said:
			
		

> Exactly what we are now going to do at the end of August.
> 
> Besides LA, does anybody have suggestions for the best places on the way down Highway 1 to stop off and stay a night?



Hearst Castle is amazing, but you will have to decide which tour to take as there are so many and so much to see and so little time.

For those who have never been to California, the best beach town to visit is Laguna Beach...it is exactly what you expect California beach towns to look like; beautiful, lots of restaurants and shops and depending when you are there, some really interesting local events. Quite a few hotels/motels/Bed and Breakfasts, but I would go on-line and book early, especially if you intend to be there on a weekend (bad idea, as LA folks drive down there then).  Try to go there mid-week when prices are cheaper and not as crowded.  It is also a short drive from there to Disneyland...go ahead and laugh, but it is fun to see and no matter how old you are, you won't be bored.

Oh, and I live in Las Vegas, so glad to hear you will be visiting.  Check out the comments in the Las Vegas thread for some good suggestions.


----------



## DMark (Apr 23, 2006)

Ooops...you asked for places to spend the night.  Ain't gonna happen at Hearst Castle...that is just a daytime visit.  Nearby is Moro Bay, but if you can sit in a car and drive the entire way from SF to Laguna Beach (quite a schlep, trust me) do it.  You might also think about checking into the Motel 6 at Santa Barbara...great location, cheap, with a pool and a view. Santa Barbara is also fun for a night...lots to do there.  Again, I would book on-line as the Motel 6 is a "secret" find that many people are starting to know about.


----------



## D (Apr 23, 2006)

Santa Cruz


----------



## dingleweed (Apr 25, 2006)

the hi hostel in santa cruz is supeb!!! brilliant little cabins to stay in and very friendly!
I drove highway 1 last summer and it was amazing!!!
only downpoint was los angeles!!! = what a shithole!!!!!!!
as already mentioned hearst mansion is superb!!! so is big sur and san luis obisco
have fun


----------



## D (Apr 26, 2006)

I've lived in California for 4 years and still haven't been to Hearst Mansion or San Luis Obispo.   

Or Vegas.

Highway 1 is a gorgeous route and LA is quite fun to visit in my experience.


----------



## paolo (Apr 28, 2006)

If you've got the budget, the Villa Rosa in Santa Barbara is a real class act of a hotel. This tells you everything: They have a policy of no TVs in rooms. Think of that, in America! But also... free everything when you are in there. Want a drink by the pool? Over it comes. Gratis. Free fruit, soft drinks, all sorts.

Price isn't completely stupid either.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for some brilliant advice everyone!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 28, 2006)

So glad you've taken the advice here - the drive up the coast is magical. En route (from San Diego), stop off at Balboa (near Newport), Venice Beach, Santa Monica, Malibu, Santa Barbara, Monterey and Santa Cruz. You don't have to stop for long but they're all lovely. 

Beware of the fog which can be a bitch in San Francisco - and there are zebras in the grounds of Hearst Castle - I nearly had an accident seeing them out the corner of my eye  

Oh - just realised you're doing it the other way. Good thing - you're nearer the sea if you go north to south


----------

